# Schengen tourist visa PLUS a study visa



## zorconinternational (11 mo ago)

Hi all
I think the answer to this is probably yes, I just can't seem to see it anywhere.
We'll be staying in France from August next year, for 12 months (I have dual Australian/Irish citizenship). Our daughter (20 y.o.) is hoping to come over spend Christmas with us, then go on to study in Italy (it's through a uni here in Oz, only half a semester roughly).
The question: can you bolt a study visa on to the back of a tourist visa? I don't think she can squeeze it all in to a 90 day period.
Cheers,
Danny.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You'll have to check the visa conditions for an Italian student visa, but sometimes they won't allow you to enter on the student visa more than 15 to 30 days in advance of the start of the program. OTOH, as an Australian national, I believe your daughter has the right to enter the Schengen area for up to 90 days on the old "stamp in the passport" Schengen tourist visa. If she needs to go that route, she should check into what sort of validation she'll need when she goes to Italy to start up her student program.


----------



## zorconinternational (11 mo ago)

Bevdeforges said:


> You'll have to check the visa conditions for an Italian student visa, but sometimes they won't allow you to enter on the student visa more than 15 to 30 days in advance of the start of the program. OTOH, as an Australian national, I believe your daughter has the right to enter the Schengen area for up to 90 days on the old "stamp in the passport" Schengen tourist visa. If she needs to go that route, she should check into what sort of validation she'll need when she goes to Italy to start up her student program.


No worries - thanks Bev. More homework it is


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

@zorconinternational -- If you are a dual Australian/Irish citizen then your daughter should be too! Your daughter should apply for her Irish passport ASAP -- that would eliminate any visa issues as she'd qualify for "freedom of movement," as an EU citizenship. If you never registered her birth (assuming she was born in Australia) with the local Irish consulate, there may be a few more steps involved: Born outside Ireland - Department of Foreign Affairs . Her new Irish passport will also allow her to live and/or work in any EU country, if the opportunity presents after her uni graduation -- she should get her Masters though. Additionally EU tuition is relatively inexpensive if she had a desire for an EU Masters. Both my daughters did study abroad programs in Italy and my 2d daughter completed an EU Masters, which was a "feather in her cap" for future employment. Cheers, 255


----------



## zorconinternational (11 mo ago)

255 said:


> @zorconinternational -- If you are a dual Australian/Irish citizen then your daughter should be too! Your daughter should apply for her Irish passport ASAP -- that would eliminate any visa issues as she'd qualify for "freedom of movement," as an EU citizenship. If you never registered her birth (assuming she was born in Australia) with the local Irish consulate, there may be a few more steps involved: Born outside Ireland - Department of Foreign Affairs . Her new Irish passport will also allow her to live and/or work in any EU country, if the opportunity presents after her uni graduation -- she should get her Masters though. Additionally EU tuition is relatively inexpensive if she had a desire for an EU Masters. Both my daughters did study abroad programs in Italy and my 2d daughter completed an EU Masters, which was a "feather in her cap" for future employment. Cheers, 255


It's complicated 255, but I only "became" Irish after my daughter was born. We had a third child after I was granted my Irishness, so number three is allowed to apply for an Irish passport. But our other two kids aren't! Much to their chagrin.


----------

